# Jupiter 2---- Almost finished......



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Some progress shots on my J2, it's almost done. I finished up the last of the lighting and installed the ceiling soffit ring this weekend, as well finished up painting and placing the resin figures from Crows Nest. The figures really give the build some "life", highly recommended if you haven't picked them up yet. Well worth the money, thanks Drew! 

I also finished up the base last night. It is powered by a seperate 9V battery and switch from a tiny box at the rear. It has 4 blue LED's lighting the flourescent green lucite rods which support the ship. Gives off a great affect not only on the rods but the underside of the J2 itself. The J2 runs off a 5V power unit that plugs into the wall, much needed with the over 70 LED's, core lighting, and three other lighting boards that are running to light it all!

I now have to finish the upper hull, which needs some touch-up work on the basecoat before it can be cleared. I did a test-fit last night, the hull actually fits pretty darned good. I also got the fiber optics run to the outside door controls, works great. 



















Smith being sneaky!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

looks great !


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks really great! How did you attach the figures to the floor?


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Whoa ... nice.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Tim, Awesome, Brilliant Work! 
Please check tour PM


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

liskorea317 said:


> Looks really great! How did you attach the figures to the floor?


GLUE!!!! LOL!!!! I usually will make metal pins for them if they are larger, but the feet are so small I used Zap on them!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Tim, the 'word' has been sent via PM, sir!


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Fantastic job Tim!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Very, Very, Nice indeed Sir!!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Congratulations Sir!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Regarding the Moebius J2 your 2 kits, are among the best.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow! It HURTS to look at them at 500x magnification, but the figures look great! I love your placements! Your build looks fantastic!

C hers

Drew


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Very nice, love all the small details you threw in!

Tib


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

That is just too cool! Great stuff!


----------



## SPIVEYA (May 8, 2003)

Tim, the ship looks great and the figures help bring it to life.Great job


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Very bright & shiny:thumbsup:! It's such a happy-inducing model when done all the way up by someone who loves it!!!!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Tim Nolan said:


> GLUE!!!! LOL!!!! I usually will make metal pins for them if they are larger, but the feet are so small I used Zap on them!


The reason I asked was because I will eventually pack the model up and ship it home with everything else we have here. But if the feet are so small I'll just make sure I glue them to naked plastic so they don't come loose. I love what you did with your figures!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

liskorea317 said:


> The reason I asked was because I will eventually pack the model up and ship it home with everything else we have here. But if the feet are so small I'll just make sure I glue them to naked plastic so they don't come loose. I love what you did with your figures!


I know! I was just messing with you, and not trying to be a smart-*ss!! Seriously though, I usually drill holes and put metal pins on larger things, but they were just too small! The Zap took well, make sure you sand the feet bottoms!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Tim Nolan said:


> I know! I was just messing with you, and not trying to be a smart-*ss!! Seriously though, I usually drill holes and put metal pins on larger things, but they were just too small! The Zap took well, make sure you sand the feet bottoms!


I certainly will!


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

That is a fantastic build Tim. I especially like this pic.












That is just so reminiscent of season three. Look at how clear the panels in the background are, and the lighting on the recorder, and the reflected light off the astrogator. Better than the real thing. :thumbsup:


.


----------



## Mr. Nobody (Jun 11, 2010)

Tim, FANTASTIC WORK truly! Now, although I am very new here to these forums, I am quite an aficionado when it comes to LIS. Thus, for what it's worth and NOT to be insulting ... I thought that I should point out something to you: I noticed that the action figures are actually wearing Season Two detailed utility uniforms and you have painted them in the Season Three colors. Are you already aware of this?

Best, MN!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Mr. Nobody said:


> Best, MN!


_Sidebar: Mr Nobody was not only one of my favourite LIS eps, but one of my favourite eps of *anything*. _


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes I am. I have a tendency to do my own thing anyway, but I really wanted some bright color to offset the otherwise drab colors of the ship itself. I wonder if Drew knows this, he recommended these colors too! LOL!!! I actually mixed up my own colors, so they aren't even perfect either...

(Judy has a secret under her skirt too, although you'd need a magnifier on a stick to see it now that she is placed!! LOL!!) I'm sick, I know.....


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Alert, Alert... Thong Alert! LOL


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

No thong! Crotchless! And BY GOLLY, SHE is A NATURAL BLOND!!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

tim nolan said:


> no thong! Crotchless! And by golly, she is a natural blond!!!! Lmao!!!


lol!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

She's Pregnant!


----------



## Mr. Nobody (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, GLORIOUS WORK overall I must say! And yes ... that episode is one of my all time favorites of any series (and solidified my ADORATION for Ms. Angela)!!!


----------

